# Polish Angel - Whats your favourite?



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi folks,

After making the financially terrible decision to start looking at PA items, I wondered - Whats your favourite PA product and why?

Answers below :wave:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Welcome to the elite club


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Sorry, far to many good products to simply go with one :lol:

As mentioned before, for toppers or stand alones, I would simply start with Rapid Wax & also look at Presto Detailer.

Once you find you like there products & have deeper pockets, I would look at Master Sealant & Cosmic V2 as your base protection.

If you feel the need, you can use Rapid Wax & Presto Detailer on top of MS, or Cosmic Spritz & High Gloss on top of Cosmic V2 .

So many options & all work well with various combos :thumb:

Supersport is also great for wheels


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Sorry, far to many good products to simply go with one :lol:
> 
> As mentioned before, for toppers or stand alones, I would simply start with Rapid Wax & also look at Presto Detailer.
> 
> ...


*furiously types birthday list....* :lol:

Thanks for the heads up. Rapidwaxx isnt even that expensive. Ok 100ml for £19 is up there but not horrendous.....ever justifying purchases me im the best salesman I know :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> *furiously types birthday list....* :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Rapidwaxx isnt even that expensive. Ok 100ml for £19 is up there but not horrendous.....ever justifying purchases me im the best salesman I know :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Forgot to add.. if you go down the Cosmic V2 option, then you will need Primer Spritz.

I'm currently at a little over £600 on Polish Angel products


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Forgot to add.. if you go down the Cosmic V2 option, then you will need Primer Spritz.
> 
> I'm currently at a little over £600 on Polish Angel products


Ouchie.....my PW was half that :lol:

So you can use RapidWaxx & Presto detailer on top? Why not just one or the other?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> Ouchie.....my PW was half that :lol:
> 
> So you can use RapidWaxx & Presto detailer on top? Why not just one or the other?


Rapid adds a warm glow, where as Presto adds more gloss.

For me, Rapid is a cheaper version of Cosmic, where as Presto is a cheaper version of High Gloss.

All seem to carry similar ingredients, with the more expensive products having a higher % of ingredients & a longer durability.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

When you add Master Sealant & Cosmic V2 as your base with the above. Performance & durabilty improves massively

MS is 12 mths as a stand alone
CV2 is 18-24 mths as a stand alone.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I think you and I need a room at this rate Rappy :lol:

Okay im slowly getting it. PA is a weird one to get my head around! I think the CV2 is not only out my price range but probably a waste as im constantly experimenting with other bits.

MS can be likened to a 'lite' ceramic in a way? I know it a sealant but with 12 months durability its knocking on the door of a lite ceramic. 

I suppose the ideal would be to lay down some MS, a nice carnuba wax on top and then keep it topped up till winter?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> I think you and I need a room at this rate Rappy :lol:
> 
> Okay im slowly getting it. PA is a weird one to get my head around! I think the CV2 is not only out my price range but probably a waste as im constantly experimenting with other bits.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: you wont be the first  had a few 1-1 chats with other members.

If easier, PM me


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Iv got master sealant, rapidwaxx, black wulfenite and high gloss.master sealant is ok. The rest i find pretty similar, black wulfenite slightly nicer to use than rapidwaxx, high gloss slightly nicer to use than black wulfenite.my fav is probably black wulfenite, really does compliment a black car

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I also have a few, Rapid wax, Black Wulfenite, Blue Xilion, Gold Zircon and Presto, but might try High gloss next
It’s a dangerous hole to fall in :lol:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Have tried a lot of PA stuff; aside from Rain 9H all has been a treat to use and quite nice although not the most durable stuff; that's not the PA forte though, the delicious appearance and ease of use makes it worthwhile for me.

Pretty much use Cosmic Spritz, High Gloss Spritz and SuperSport frequently and developed a recent addiction to the wholly impractical Glasscoat Shampoo.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have 22 PA products & out of what I have tried my favourite would be Gold Zirkon really makes the metallic pop :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

High gloss would have to be my favourite followed by Cosmic shampoo for sheer indulgence,I’ve far too much PA products lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Rappy said:


> Forgot to add.. if you go down the Cosmic V2 option, then you will need Primer Spritz.
> 
> I'm currently at a little over £600 on Polish Angel products


and invincible if they still do it its the primer before v2

also i saw a visible difference when polishing invincible.

i'm not far off that figure rappy its nice to use and good results.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

I’ve only used two PA products - Master Sealant & Presto Detail and they certainly won’t be my last.
So effortless to apply and remove.

Would like to see if my MS is still beneath the film on my lower door panels (400mi+ since last wash) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Cosmic spritz..... glorious product. Top EVERYTHING with it or nice buy itself. Just be ok with applying every 2-3,months.

Amazing water behavior and i have used on white, black, blue and metallic paints and all look amazing.

SuperSport... again not the most durable.... 2-3 months but was surprised how good matte ans satin black wheels look with it applied.... silver wheels too.

High gloss, white alabaster and gold zircon next.

Anyone have any experience with Zircon on white paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Rapidwaxx ticks every single box. The gloss is great and the beading is phenomenal. If you're looking to get into PA on a budget then I'd go for that and some presto detail just as a drying method

High gloss is a lot more expensive. I have a bottle I've yet to try so cant compare it to Rapidwaxx yet. Cosmic spritz is awesome and that's what I'd use for winter

Supersport for wheels just leaves a brilliant finish. A bottle does go a long way tbh and it's nice to use 

It has a big price does the PA range but it really is very good

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Especially Rappy *kiss noises* :lol:

So the general consensus is Rapidwaxx is a good place to start. Cosmic Spritz is also not a bad shout. I love the idea of Master Sealant too as a more high end sealant that is applied by appplicator and not my usual go to sealants via a foam lance. 

Some of you saw my mini review on the PA shampoos ive got. I will use them up but they just left me wanting more. 

I think a decent polish on the car and then some MS followed by Rapidwaxx or High Gloss if I can afford it is due!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. Especially Rappy *kiss noises* :lol:
> 
> So the general consensus is Rapidwaxx is a good place to start. Cosmic Spritz is also not a bad shout. I love the idea of Master Sealant too as a more high end sealant that is applied by appplicator and not my usual go to sealants via a foam lance.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think. :lol::lol:

That is what Detailing is all about, sharing & learning about new products :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Thank you, I think. :lol::lol:
> 
> That is what Detailing is all about, sharing & learning about new products :thumb::thumb::thumb:


I couldnt agree more! I love sharing my experiences and reading about other peoples. Its all part of the fun, right? :thumb:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

May as well start building a new shelf while awaiting your first delivery.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

budgetplan1 said:


> May as well start building a new shelf while awaiting your first delivery.


Well now youre just showing off 

Thats quite the collection. I always found their bottling to look a bit bland but its one of those 'if you know, you know' kind of things.

Also slightly worried that while im away a family member will pop over and just drown their car in some super expensive QD :lol:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

straight6hatch said:


> Well now youre just showing off
> 
> Thats quite the collection. I always found their bottling to look a bit bland but its one of those 'if you know, you know' kind of things.
> 
> Also slightly worried that while im away a family member will pop over and just drown their car in some super expensive QD


 The packaging is troublingly similar; I once grabbed a bottle of Diver glass cleaner instead of Cosmic and went over car. No ill effects fortunately


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

budgetplan1 said:


> The packaging is troublingly similar; I once grabbed a bottle of Diver glass cleaner instead of Cosmic and went over car. No ill effects fortunately


Im still very much a rookie when it comes to what does what but having just googled them that doesnt sound great....:lol:

So come on then, whats your favourite budgetplan!?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I only have a few PA products that I can comment on. 

High-gloss Spray: 
Excellent, I love the finish this leaves and having a white car it sometimes is hard to get that depth of gloss, but this does the job very very well. 
Presto Details:
Watered down version of HG, but ideal for a quick maintenance of the car after a wash. Lovely though. 
Rappidwaxx:
Not used this too much, did a few bits and bobs on my X1..it went on/off nice and left behind a good shine. Unfortunately soon after I had to use a strong wash to get rid of road residue, so it disappeared and that was the intention to be fair. 

I have a pot of High Gloss Paste wax here I bought from Noddy, however given the lovely tropical Climate of Scotland where I live, it is far too hot to apply this wax ...oh no wait...its been p1shin down for the last wee while and I cant get a chance to do so. Anyway, dying to try it to be able to comment...


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

straight6hatch said:


> So come on then, whats your favourite budgetplan!?


That's kinda like asking which one was my favorite child (if'n I had children) :lol: I love them all equally :thumb:

Actually, High Gloss and Cosmic are the favorites for my needs, followed closely by SuperSport. Last year before I PPF'd the Cayman, High Gloss Paste Wax was a favorite. The wife's Corvette is getting nothing but Cosmic Spritz this year, the Cayman High Gloss.

I've used the combo once before but never got to see it run its course but I think if I wasn't a coating junkie the Master Sealant + Rapidwaxx would be a favorite.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Walesy. said:


> I only have a few PA products that I can comment on.
> 
> High-gloss Spray:
> Excellent, I love the finish this leaves and having a white car it sometimes is hard to get that depth of gloss, but this does the job very very well.
> ...


Im absolutely howling at the 'tropical scottish climate' :lol: Did a road trip up there last year (and im going again this year) and all it did was chuck down. OK we had a couple of nice points but it was quite entertaining in 2 powerful rwd cars....:driver: Especially my father in law. He was on low tread summer tyres :lol:

I noticed you get that pot of high gloss wax - I picked up the shampoo but was quite disappointed. Ive now worked out that shampoo's arent PA's forte. Oh well!


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

OKay then folks. Ive got an Estoril Blue BMW. Hows Master Sealant and Rapidwaxx gonna look on it? Delish or nah? :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> OKay then folks. Ive got an Estoril Blue BMW. Hows Master Sealant and Rapidwaxx gonna look on it? Delish or nah? :lol:


Do it


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Do it


Oh Rappy, youre a bad influence!

Its gone on the bday list so hopefully a delightful family member will provide me with it in July. Plenty of time to burn through some other stuff ive got :lol:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

If you get cosmic V2 use it up in 6 mths or so. It went bad on me. I enjoy rapidwaxx i have a 500ml bottle it will last me a very longtime i was going to start using it 2-3x per year on top of my coatings. Maybe more maybe less. Coatings have wicked water behavior. From using rapidwaxx last year though its no sloch in that department. Excellent look of course and foolproof application with a very nice smell, which i enjoy.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

noorth said:


> If you get cosmic V2 use it up in 6 mths or so. It went bad on me. I enjoy rapidwaxx i have a 500ml bottle it will last me a very longtime i was going to start using it 2-3x per year on top of my coatings. Maybe more maybe less. Coatings have wicked water behavior. From using rapidwaxx last year though its no sloch in that department. Excellent look of course and foolproof application with a very nice smell, which i enjoy.


Dont think ill be having deep enough pockets for Cosmic tbh. Maybe in a while.

Im assuming Rapidwaxx is the same in that a little goes a long way? I think im gonna watch a few reviews on PA stuff to see if I like how it looks :detailer:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> Dont think ill be having deep enough pockets for Cosmic tbh. Maybe in a while.
> 
> Im assuming Rapidwaxx is the same in that a little goes a long way? I think im gonna watch a few reviews on PA stuff to see if I like how it looks :detailer:


Todd from Esoteric is worth a watch :thumb:











And yes, a little goes a long long way


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

straight6hatch said:


> Dont think ill be having deep enough pockets for Cosmic tbh. Maybe in a while.
> 
> Im assuming Rapidwaxx is the same in that a little goes a long way? I think im gonna watch a few reviews on PA stuff to see if I like how it looks :detailer:


I was very pleased with the look of cosmic V2 but for the price and what you get i doubt i would ever buy it again. Its not coating robust either i got about 7-8mths. However, i used some heavy cleaners during that time and 2 or 3 touchless car washes. Suprisely the corner panels on both front and back held up. Of course i was using toppers. The doors are flat which seems to be my problem area for some reason. Where the car is stored or designed, user error etc not sure. Not that i care. 

I will be doing a full prep/machine polishing and coating the next few mths - i work away from home 1 mth at a time. I also work outdoors on my car so i have to watch the weather. Overcast is the best. I do my car in baby steps lol. Everyday its like a new project, yesterday for instance i polished off c.quartz uk on my trunk lid because of high spots, i got it right this time it seems though. I will have 2 different coatings has well. 

Today is overcast again so i was going to clay the rear quarter panels and maybe polish them. Thinking of giving 3D one another shot, not a fan of the wipeoff. Hopefully get c.quartz on it in 7-10 days after all the rain. I will probably just do a light/quick polish with gyeon primer that day before i coat.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

noorth said:


> I was very pleased with the look of cosmic V2 but for the price and what you get i doubt i would ever buy it again. Its not coating robust either i got about 7-8mths. However, i used some heavy cleaners during that time and 2 or 3 touchless car washes.


There is your issue then. Any strong cleaners have the potential to strip your coating.

I would only be looking at strong cleaners before a decon & looking to strip my coating.

I find the best combo with PA is to use either MS or V2 as your base & use the other PA products as toppers. That way, you are protecting your base protection.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Has anyone tried the colour charged spray waxes from PA? Just seen a video from Esoteric (Cheers for the links Rappy). They look like nothing ive seen before!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> Has anyone tried the colour charged spray waxes from PA? Just seen a video from Esoteric (Cheers for the links Rappy). They look like nothing ive seen before!


A few guys on here have 

I'm seriously impressed with PA products :thumb::thumb:

For your car Blue Xilion 

https://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/carnauba-arts-blue-xilion


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

straight6hatch said:


> Has anyone tried the colour charged spray waxes from PA? Just seen a video from Esoteric (Cheers for the links Rappy). They look like nothing ive seen before!


I'm currently using centurion and black Wulfinte on the wife's car and both fantastic products, I've previously used the colour cosmic spritz on my alpine white 140 very expensive thou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Great review from Rob :thumb:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=424554&highlight=Polish+angel

Sorry, more products to buy :lol:


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

This is such a rabbit hole :lol:

Rappy - Expect an angry phone call from my bank soon  

So the list thus far is Master Sealant, Rapidwaxx & Blue Xilion.....


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> This is such a rabbit hole :lol:
> 
> Rappy - Expect an angry phone call from my bank soon
> 
> So the list thus far is Master Sealant, Rapidwaxx & Blue Xilion.....


Remember to wear gloves or you will have blue hands :lol:

I tend to use the carnauba arts more for there filling abilty, but they do add a little bit extra over & above rapid wax.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Remember to wear gloves or you will have blue hands :lol:
> 
> I tend to use the carnauba arts more for there filling abilty, but they do add a little bit extra over & above rapid wax.


Im gonna rock the smurf hands just so I can wave at all the dirty cars as I fly by yelling 'peasants'....:lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Another Esoteric link


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Another Esoteric link


This was the video I just watched actually. Its what got me going 'I wonder if a colour coded spray wax is worth it?'. It makes sense though doesnt it?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

straight6hatch said:


> Im absolutely howling at the 'tropical scottish climate' :lol: Did a road trip up there last year (and im going again this year) and all it did was chuck down. OK we had a couple of nice points but it was quite entertaining in 2 powerful rwd cars....:driver: Especially my father in law. He was on low tread summer tyres :lol:
> 
> I noticed you get that pot of high gloss wax - I picked up the shampoo but was quite disappointed. Ive now worked out that shampoo's arent PA's forte. Oh well!


Mate..it been terrible so far this year...looking forward to things being a bit more normal, weather improving and hotels etc doing decent deals so I can get up North and stretch all 6 cylinders legs.

I never went down the shampoo route, I prefer my AG UHD Shampoo if I am honest.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> This was the video I just watched actually. Its what got me going 'I wonder if a colour coded spray wax is worth it?'. It makes sense though doesnt it?


Lots of great videos from Todd on PA & other You tubers :thumb:

I think it does add that bit extra. I would use RW as your regular top up. But add BX when you want a bit deeper pop to the paint.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Walesy. said:


> Mate..it been terrible so far this year...looking forward to things being a bit more normal, weather improving and hotels etc doing decent deals so I can get up North and stretch all 6 cylinders legs.
> 
> I never went down the shampoo route, I prefer my AG UHD Shampoo if I am honest.


Couldnt agree more on all fronts! You'll know that these 6 cylinders need a bit more room to stretch the legs. Frustrating otherwise!

Ive been using Carpro Reset and genuienly cannot find anything better than it!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Walesy. said:


> Mate..it been terrible so far this year...looking forward to things being a bit more normal, weather improving and hotels etc doing decent deals so I can get up North and stretch all 6 cylinders legs.


Agreed :thumb: nearly in June & the forecast is rain, more rain & rain for the next 5 days


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Agreed :thumb: nearly in June & the forecast is rain, more rain & rain for the next 5 days


Im scunnered mate...its just hampering all my plans.

Thankfully I can get the odd day for a wash and hoover the cars, but cant plan anything at all. My X1 needs a good going over, but the weather just doesnt allow to plan it out.


----------

